# R15: Freezing / Crashing-> Software Versions (10B8,103F) ONLY!



## Earl Bonovich

Latest Software Versions:
Humax: 500-10B8
Phillips: 300-???? (Don't have the version number yet)
They are functionally identical

RULES for this thread

This is not a bashing thread. This thread is to track and have some conversation regarding the issues freezing or crashing the box... Large topics should have their own thread.

BEFORE POSTING
Verify that you have version 10B8, if not... please post in the appropriate thread. (Create one if you can't find one)

Previous Version Thread
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53369


----------



## Larry Daughtrey

I have two R15's. Both rec'd 10B8. Both have locked up tighter than a drum one time each! Neither one locked up until after this upgrade. Hopefully it wont happen again. Fingers X'd.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Were you doing anything at the time to the unit? Like deleting SLs, reordering, playback, ect?

I find it odd that you had BOTH locked up...

I have been beating mine since I got the update... and haven't had to reset it because of a lock up.


----------



## Larry Daughtrey

Wife's unit was turned off. When she hit the remote's power button, Nothing Happened. It wouldnt even respond to the reset button. I had to unplug/replug it and it finally worked. 
On my unit, I double clicked the record button on My name is Earl while in the guide. It went black and quit responding. The reset button worked on this one though. Neither unit have locked up again since then.


----------



## Igor

Larry Daughtrey said:


> I have two R15's. Both rec'd 10B8. Both have locked up tighter than a drum one time each! Neither one locked up until after this upgrade. Hopefully it wont happen again. Fingers X'd.


Did you force the download using 02468 or did you get it automatically?


----------



## Larry Daughtrey

02468 on both boxes


----------



## qwerty

Mine froze last night. Took 20 minutes to reset it. The first two times I pulled the plug it came back and taunted me with "just a few more seconds" then went blank. I waited at least 5 minutes before pulling the plug again. Am I not waiting long enough?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

5 minutes seems a little long, but this would be one of the first times I heard of it hanging on a reboot. It may be a hard drive issue.


----------



## army1

mine also froze


----------



## Earl Bonovich

army1 said:


> mine also froze


Any other details?
How did you get the update, and when? Are you certain you are on 10B8?

What where you doing at the time it froze?
Or was it frozen when you came back to the unit?

What did you to check that it was frozen, and not just caught in a loop of some of non-notified wait (aka, like when it is doing a search by title, and is "working", just doesn't say it is)


----------



## army1

Earl Bonovich said:


> Any other details?
> How did you get the update, and when? Are you certain you are on 10B8?
> 
> What where you doing at the time it froze?
> Or was it frozen when you came back to the unit?
> 
> What did you to check that it was frozen, and not just caught in a loop of some of non-notified wait (aka, like when it is doing a search by title, and is "working", just doesn't say it is)


i don't have the update yet, but that doesn't keep the R-15 from freezing,
it happened when seaching by title


----------



## voltage34

Last night around 5:30pm a pop-up screen appered that the guide data was updating About 30 seconds later the screen saver activated is this normal? also I had to reset the peice of crap R-15 to remove that pop-up


----------



## Earl Bonovich

voltage34 said:


> Last night around 5:30pm a pop-up screen appered that the guide data was updating About 30 seconds later the screen saver activated is this normal? also I had to reset the peice of crap R-15 to remove that pop-up


Per your other post... you haven't gotten the 10B3 yet.. .correct?

yes, some people have noted the problem with the guide data update.
That "should" be fixed in the 10B3.


----------



## voltage34

Earl Bonovich said:


> Per your other post... you haven't gotten the 10B3 yet.. .correct?
> 
> yes, some people have noted the problem with the guide data update.
> That "should" be fixed in the 10B3.


no I haven't gotten the update thanks for the info


----------



## sseong

Hello,
Mine froze for the first time of my ownership of R15 (since Jan 21). 
I did force update to 10B8 on April 11th but my unit says it is updated to 10B8 in April 15 1AM.

Yesterday, I use remote to power on around 10PM to see my recorded show. It worked fine night before. It didn't turn on. No activity at all. So, I press reset button and it came back. But nothing got recorded yesterday at all.
Well It recorded a show in 2PM so I know it froze afterward...

Just to hope to help the issue.


----------



## qwerty

sseong said:


> Hello,
> Mine froze for the first time of my ownership of R15 (since Jan 21).
> I did force update to 10B8 on April 11th but my unit says it is updated to 10B8 in April 15 1AM.
> 
> Yesterday, I use remote to power on around 10PM to see my recorded show. It worked fine night before. It didn't turn on. No activity at all. So, I press reset button and it came back. But nothing got recorded yesterday at all.
> Well It recorded a show in 2PM so I know it froze afterward...
> 
> Just to hope to help the issue.


You can't really trust that date/time for the update. I think mine said I got 10B8 in Feb.


----------



## ApK

Do you folks typicaly wait until a version is in full release before doing one of those "better/same/worse" polls? I'm curious to see how much these updates improve basic stability and performance over time.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Yes, the "polls" usually come out after there is a big user base.


----------



## Larry Daughtrey

While watching Live TV this morning I pushed the LIST button and it caused a reboot.


----------



## ronw41

Larry Daughtrey said:


> While watching Live TV this morning I pushed the LIST button and it caused a reboot.


Well, it looks like "back to the drawing board" for D*!
It's a shame that these "gliches" couldn't have been
dealt with and resolved before bringing the R15 to the 
"market" and now we the users have to deal with all
this frustration and aggravation! Yet I for one am paying
my full monthly rate even though I am not getting the 
"viewing" quality for that money spent.

Ron


----------



## army1

so let me see if i'm getting this right,and you guy's can tell me where i'm wrong
(this should be interesting) now: D* sends out and update to fix the previous
update,that should have fix the update before that and so on and so on.

so with the R-15 it's fix,fix,fix, reboot,reboot,reboot and so it goes.

:lol: :nono:


----------



## ApK

army1 said:


> so let me see if i'm getting this right,and you guy's can tell me where i'm wrong
> (this should be interesting) now: D* sends out and update to fix the previous
> update,that should have fix the update before that and so on and so on.
> 
> so with the R-15 it's fix,fix,fix, reboot,reboot,reboot and so it goes.
> 
> :lol: :nono:


Complaining that it was too buggy in the first place is one thing, but you're complaining that they are frequently releasing updates to try to fix it? Umm...that's kinda what we want.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

ApK said:


> Complaining that it was too buggy in the first place is one thing, but you're complaining that they are frequently releasing updates to try to fix it? Umm...that's kinda what we want.


Well said


----------



## Malibu13

ApK said:


> Complaining that it was too buggy in the first place is one thing, but you're complaining that they are frequently releasing updates to try to fix it? Umm...that's kinda what we want.


A "Second Vote" for being well said.  Upgrades in increments, are far better than an occasional one every few months or so. .........and unfortunately for some, anything short of a miracle "overnight" fix, is not acceptable. :lol:


----------



## JLF1233

Mine froze Tuesday morning (04-18-06) when I used the remote to turn it on. It just had a blank screen. I had to do the unplud-replug process to get it back working. The software was loaded automatically I have had the unit three months and this is the first time it has frozen.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

JLF...
Can you double check that you have 10B8

As far as I have been told, the auto-install flag for the 10B8 hasn't been flipped.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I created a new thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56828

For the discussion regarding the "Priorities" 
As this wasn't the right place for it.


----------



## army1

Donnie Byrd said:


> A "Second Vote" for being well said.  Upgrades in increments, are far better than an occasional one every few months or so. .........and unfortunately for some, anything short of a miracle "overnight" fix, is not acceptable. :lol:


ya your right that would be asking to much from D* considering,it was suppose 
to leave the factory tested and working.


----------



## leesweet

Another vote for 'incremental' updates. From a programming development POV, that sucks (I know a bit about that..  ) but from a user standpoint, I know they/we want fixes and features ASAP, and not waiting a year for one humongous release. I have had an R15 for two weeks, and I'm happy to see (for example) 30 seec skip coming RSN (er, that's Real Soon Now, not Regional Sports Net..  ) and not in October (whatever) when they 'decide' there are enough fixes to roll it out.

Much better than the experience with DTivos (especially the HR10!). Now, yes, the R15 should have been much further along the development path when it was released, but the pace of improvements is gratifying.


----------



## canekid

No freezing this morning on the mass update. My R15 worked fine this morning.


----------



## senorgregster

Hi,

well I have been lurkign the forum seeing everybody else have freezes with previous software versions. My R15 has been just fine during this time. This morning the guide screen froze. I had to restart the machine (I used reset). Now the machine just turns on, goes through a few welcome screens (like starting up, just a few seconds now) and then turns off again. I have tried unplugging, waiting a few minutes, takign the card out etc, all to no avail. I'm not sure if I have the 10B8 update but I can only assume that at this late date that perhaps an install was attempted last night and it has messed up my box. I checked for software versions yesterday afternoon and it was the old one.


Any idea what I can do?

Is it dead?

Cheers,

Greg


----------



## Clint Lamor

senorgregster said:


> Hi,
> 
> well I have been lurkign the forum seeing everybody else have freezes with previous software versions. My R15 has been just fine during this time. This morning the guide screen froze. I had to restart the machine (I used reset). Now the machine just turns on, goes through a few welcome screens (like starting up, just a few seconds now) and then turns off again. I have tried unplugging, waiting a few minutes, takign the card out etc, all to no avail. I'm not sure if I have the 10B8 update but I can only assume that at this late date that perhaps an install was attempted last night and it has messed up my box. I checked for software versions yesterday afternoon and it was the old one.
> 
> Any idea what I can do?
> 
> Is it dead?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Greg


You can try forcing another upgrade using the 02468 method and see if that helps. Also do you hear any clicking or noises coming from the unit that may indicate that the drive is going bad?


----------



## qwerty

senorgregster said:


> Now the machine just turns on, goes through a few welcome screens (like starting up, just a few seconds now) and then turns off again.


Sounds like the problems I was having. Sometimes it would take 15 -20 minutes, but eventually it would boot back up.


----------



## senorgregster

Thanks for the input guys. The DirecTV 2nd tier tech support said the box was stuck and nothing could be done. They sent me a new one today. Bummer, I lost all those recording shows.

Greg



qwerty said:


> Sounds like the problems I was having. Sometimes it would take 15 -20 minutes, but eventually it would boot back up.


----------



## SENATOR

This has happened to me twice - both times while doing a search by name. It took so long to reboot (15 minutes) that I'm afraid to use the search function again.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

If it takes 15 minute to reboot... you are probably having issues with your hard drive. (faulty hard drive)

Unless the unit is installing a new version, a reboot should take less then 5 minutes (only takes about 1 or 2 most of the time)


----------



## gigascott

Yeah, I have been having problems with my unit freezing as well. It usually happens when I am trying to set up a SL or modifying a SL. I have had to reset my unit about foue times this past week since the upgrade. I like the fact that I can still watch TV on the little picture-in-picture window but I am wondering that the unit is trying to do too much at one time. 

-gigascott


----------



## Earl Bonovich

How long do you wait before determining that the system is locked up?


----------



## gigascott

A couple of minutes. Last night I had a big problem setting up SL's. I would do a find, select the show I wanted to SL, and when I tried to switch over to the SL window it would just freeze up. Then I would have to hit "Exit" to get back to live TV and try again. Around 10pm, I was trying to fix a problem with the SL's that I have been having, and it froze trying to switch to the SL window. I gave up turned off the unit and then when I turned it on this morning it was still frozen and had to be reset. Each subsequent time it would seem to get worse and worse. In fact, this seems to be the case whenever I try to do a bunch of things at one time. For instance, setting up a bunch of SL's. The first few would work fine. Then as I do more the unit becomes sluggish, and then finally freezes. Is this common?

-gigascott



Earl Bonovich said:


> How long do you wait before determining that the system is locked up?


----------



## slappy

I had a freeze up last night (my box is 10B8) when trying to do a Find By Title search for Scrubs. I was able to input the "S" but when I entered the "C", the system just hung. I was able to watch live tv in the upper window still, but that's about it. I decided to let it sit for awhile, maybe 10 minutes or so, and when I came back in, it was still frozen. I then hit the ol' red button, and it's been ok since then.

Just as an aside, when I first received 10B8, my box acted pretty buggy. Every 2nd or 3rd show I'd try to watch from MyVOD would just bring up a black screen, and them box would hang for awhile. Eventually it would sometimes kick me back to live tv after awhile, but the box was always sluggish and basically non-responsive then. I'd do a red button reset, and it'd allow me to playback the show then, but again, after a couple of views from MyVOD, a program would eventually repeat the process.

I finally decided to do a total reset during bootup (clear SLs and MyVOD). So far, for the most part, things have been going well since that process... really the only incident has been the freeze up I mentioned above. However, MyVOD hasn't gotten too full yet, so time will tell how things hold up.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

gigascott said:


> For instance, setting up a bunch of SL's. The first few would work fine. Then as I do more the unit becomes sluggish, and then finally freezes. Is this common?
> 
> -gigascott


I think it's good practice with the R15 to reset if your setting up alot of SL's or moving things around in the prioritizer. The R15 seems to get "stuck" or slow down because it is trying to redo the SL logic (at least I think that's what it's doing). I was having alot of issues with lockups before, I was adding SL's and trying to get the prioritizer so that each of my R15 was recording the shows that I wanted. After I've stopped doing that the lockups have gone down 95%. I've had to reset them once or twice in the last 3-4 weeks. Before I was reseting them every couple of days.


----------



## Wolffpack

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I think it's good practice with the R15 to reset if your setting up alot of SL's or moving things around in the prioritizer. The R15 seems to get "stuck" or slow down because it is trying to redo the SL logic (at least I think that's what it's doing). I was having alot of issues with lockups before, I was adding SL's and trying to get the prioritizer so that each of my R15 was recording the shows that I wanted. After I've stopped doing that the lockups have gone down 95%. I've had to reset them once or twice in the last 3-4 weeks. Before I was reseting them every couple of days.


I don't agree cabanaboy. I think a better approach is to make some changes and then give the R15 a day to process. Doing a reset only adds to the problems as the R15 is trying to reschedule shows and add shows but it doesn't have a full guide to work with.

I know making some changes and waiting a day for the R15 to catch up is weak, but it does seem a better choice than resetting and creating more work for the R15.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> I don't agree cabanaboy. I think a better approach is to make some changes and then give the R15 a day to process. Doing a reset only adds to the problems as the R15 is trying to reschedule shows and add shows but it doesn't have a full guide to work with.
> 
> I know making some changes and waiting a day for the R15 to catch up is weak, but it does seem a better choice than resetting and creating more work for the R15.


I just said reset because 90% of the time after I make alot of changes it will lockup. Maybe not right away but usally with in a day. Figure you might as well cut to the chase and do it all at once. I would add one thing to what I said before. I would say do all you house cleaning at night (ie. SL changes and prioritizer moving) and then do a reset. That way hopefully nothing is recording and it gives it time to build the list.


----------



## JPJLAUER

I want to share my experiences with two R15's.
My primary unit has two cable in's attached so I can record one or two programs at the same time. The second unit has the third line in from the satellite. During the daytime the second unit works fine. However, at night, when the primary unit is recording, the second unit stops working and displays the error message "searching for satellite signal". If I disconnect one of the cables from the primary unit, the second unit again receives a signal. If I don't disconnect one of the cables from the primary unit and just let the secondary unit go sometimes local channels will come on, but not always. By morning the secondary unit is always frozen. When I reset and/or unplug & plug, I get the blue screen and the message that the unit is acquiring information from the satellite but the percent scale never moves from "0". To get the second unit to work again I have to un-hook it and place it on top of unit one. Unhook everything from one and re-attach to unit two. Without problems, unit two acquires information from the satellite and I get programming. So I un-hook unit two, re-plug everything into unit one, take unit two back to it's normal place, re-attach everything and it works fine.
What's going on? Both units are version 10B8.


----------



## Wolffpack

JPJLAUER said:


> I want to share my experiences with two R15's.
> My primary unit has two cable in's attached so I can record one or two programs at the same time. The second unit has the third line in from the satellite. During the daytime the second unit works fine. However, at night, when the primary unit is recording, the second unit stops working and displays the error message "searching for satellite signal". If I disconnect one of the cables from the primary unit, the second unit again receives a signal. If I don't disconnect one of the cables from the primary unit and just let the secondary unit go sometimes local channels will come on, but not always. By morning the secondary unit is always frozen. When I reset and/or unplug & plug, I get the blue screen and the message that the unit is acquiring information from the satellite but the percent scale never moves from "0". To get the second unit to work again I have to un-hook it and place it on top of unit one. Unhook everything from one and re-attach to unit two. Without problems, unit two acquires information from the satellite and I get programming. So I un-hook unit two, re-plug everything into unit one, take unit two back to it's normal place, re-attach everything and it works fine.
> What's going on? Both units are version 10B8.


You must be using a cable splitter to get your three feeds instead of using a SAT multiswitch. Cable splitters cannot be used for SAT feeds. Your receivers each need their own direct line to the dish and a multiswitch provides that. What type of dish do you have and how many feeds come out of it?


----------



## gigascott

This has happened twice in the last ten days. I turn on my TV and R15 in the morning and nothing happens. I try several times including the buttons on the R15 itself. I then have to reset the unit. Has anyone else experienced this? 

-gigascott


----------



## gimme5

gigascott said:


> This has happened twice in the last ten days. I turn on my TV and R15 in the morning and nothing happens. I try several times including the buttons on the R15 itself. I then have to reset the unit. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> -gigascott


Yes, I've experienced that with my first R-15 (different software version). One day, it wouldn't start up at all, even after resetting and unplugging. I had to do a clear and delete everything, and 2 days later it happened again. In my case, it was a bad box.


----------



## Calebrot

I had a problem last night using the SportsMix channel. It had a channel on the screen that I do not subscribe to, NBA TV, and it was showing what was airing. I moved my highlight over the NBA TV channel and was listening to the audio, I then tried to change to the channel and I got this error message that I do not subscribe to this channel and the error would not go away. I pressed back and it returned to the SportMix channel but the error message was still there. It gave a More Info selection box and I selected it and it gave me the schpeel about calling and subscribing and then the next option returned me to the original error. The only way I could get it back was by changing the channel and then returning to the SportsMix channel, otherwise the error stayed on top and would not go away.


----------



## ApK

I'm now eagerly awaiting whatever is going to replace 10b8. My R15 is definately worse since getting it. It locked up today. This is only the 3rd or 4th time it's locked up since I've had it. It's also showing far more glitches, and I lost signal for about 2 or three minutes the other night.
Most annoying, the 5 minute warnign problem now seems to be worse. My wife left a RECORDED show on pause and walked away. The box popped up and stayed up, and never changed channels, resulting in missing the show scheduled to record.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

It is not an optimal option, but depending on how many recordings and settings you have, you may what to try a reformat...

Others have reported that it does help.


----------



## ApK

Unless the problems get significantly worse before the next upgrade, that would a cure worse than disease!


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Ok, so my R15 in the bedroom had be running good with out any issues for a couple of weeks then last we I had to reset it and yesterday I went to delete Malcom in the Middle (because the show ended) and it desides to freeze up on me. So I waited 10 mins and nothing. It was still stuck on the GUI with the PIP window it didn't respond to any remote commands.

I had 40 SL's and had been living in harmony for weeks now. Guess it didn't want me to delete the SL link.:lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

HOw where you trying to delete it?

IN the Prioritizer, or from the actual Series LInk menu for the program.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

In the Prioritizer. Seems to be where I get the lockups the most so I have tried to stay out of there.


----------



## tong

qwerty said:


> Mine froze last night. Took 20 minutes to reset it. The first two times I pulled the plug it came back and taunted me with "just a few more seconds" then went blank. I waited at least 5 minutes before pulling the plug again. Am I not waiting long enough?


I'm having this 'long reboot' problem as well. R15 hung (black screen) while trying to watch last weeks 24.. it skipped a lot before it froze.

Pressed red button to reset, got the "hello" message, screen turned black after "just a few more seconds", system unresponsive. Tried it again (reboot via unplugging power), actually left it, and it stayed on teh black screen a long time (much longer than usual), at least 5-10 mins before it went to the "Acquiring info from satellite screen".

Once booted controls take extremely long to respond. It showed video+audio from last tuned channel, the banner you get from changing channels (or from info button) didnt go away and system was generally unresponsive: wouldnt change channels, undraw the banner, bring up menu, etc. Eventually (minutes) it processed the 'pwr' button I press on the remote a minute ago, but it wouldnt turn back on without a reset... which had another 'lengthy' black screen during bootup.

System is still slower than molasses at the moment. took 30+ seconds to bring up/draw the guide menu. it was fine earlier (as i am typing this) and it's fine now.. so fingers crossed.

Upgrade to 10b8 was automatic around may 3. i've had one lockup before today with this release (on the 5th maybe) that didnt have these severe symptoms. i've also had "receiving guide data" screens pop up randomly sometimes during tv viewing for maybe a week after the update

EDIT: went to try and watch 24 again. pulled up the MyVOD the r15 now has 74% free instead of around 33%... lot of recent recording's gone. I did not have anything set to record (to rule out auto delete when full).. though gf might have had grey's anatomy in the SL but the first lockup today was 2-3 hrs before recording time.


----------



## qwerty

I've had much better success with my unit since 1) deleting a few SL's (down to 19) as others suggest, and 2) moving it out of my entertainment center to on top of it. I suspect this box is extra sensitive to heat. I hwas having lockups/freezes as much as 2 a day before doing this. Much more stable now.


----------



## flynlr

thats a new one came home today and hit the remote to turn it on and had no respose at all . so I walked over to the box and hit the power button. still no responce. I could hear the HDD spinning though . had to do a red button reset to get the system to power on. whats next lock ups while unplugged?


----------



## wbmccarty

flynlr said:


> whats next lock ups while unplugged?


Yeah, I never noticed that before. But, my R15 is the same way. It doesn't do much of anything while it's unplugged.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Wolffpack

flynlr said:


> thats a new one came home today and hit the remote to turn it on and had no respose at all . so I walked over to the box and hit the power button. still no responce. I could hear the HDD spinning though . had to do a red button reset to get the system to power on. whats next lock ups while unplugged?


The R15 is never powered off (unless unplugged. Only in Stand By. In Stand By it's still running, recording and doing housekeeping and, as a result, freezing. I've run into this before. Although not since 10B8.


----------



## tong

qwerty said:


> I've had much better success with my unit since 1) deleting a few SL's (down to 19) as others suggest, and 2) moving it out of my entertainment center to on top of it. I suspect this box is extra sensitive to heat. I hwas having lockups/freezes as much as 2 a day before doing this. Much more stable now.


Might be a silly question to ask but I'm assuming you dont have recordings deleted from stability problems? I lost quite a bit as mentioned above.. 

How long have you had your r15 and has it had problems twice a day? I've had mine since november and didnt really have problems with it till now. I moved my r15 too just in case it's a heat thing

Probably no connection but I didnt know about the 30s slip until I read about it here a few days ago (i lurk occasionally .. since tivocommunity forum). After reading about it I tested the 30s slip a bit (on the recording that crashed on me today when I tried to actually watch it) then stopped it. Just mentioning it in case it has to do with anything. Also, I dont have many SL's configured (5 if that many).


----------



## flynlr

Wolffpack said:


> The R15 is never powered off (unless unplugged. Only in Stand By. In Stand By it's still running, recording and doing housekeeping and, as a result, freezing. I've run into this before. Although not since 10B8.


happened while 10b8 running dangit I really want to get this box for my wife also but dont want to have to do DTV's tech support for them while she is trying to learn the box.


----------



## Weas

Well, I guess I took the easy way out.

My R15 started 'freezing up' last week. The only way to bring it back was to unplug it and plug it back in. The reset button didn't help.

I was able to have a stable R15 for about 3 days. It recorded and acted as it should.

This past weekend it got a lot worse. I was unplugging and plugging back in way too much.

I called DTV and was passed to 2nd Tier support where the rep, after hearing my story, immediately apologized for the troubles I was having. She then told me that they would have to replace the receiver. I was actually surprised at how quickly she was willing to replace the receiver. I asked if there was a software update that would help resolve the problem and she said that 'No there wasn't and that the problem is only going to get worse.' BTW: they were kind enough to waive the $19.95 S&H charge.  

Maybe my issues are different that those in this thread, but the impression I got was that DTV is well aware of this and knows how to handle such issues (read: replace receiver). 

All in all I should have my new receiver early this week and hopefully things will be better. The ugly side to this is that I have lost all my recorded shows. Short of trying to resuscitate the thing and moving my recorded programs to my PC, I guess I will have to live with that.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

flynlr said:


> thats a new one came home today and hit the remote to turn it on and had no respose at all . so I walked over to the box and hit the power button. still no responce. I could hear the HDD spinning though . had to do a red button reset to get the system to power on. whats next lock ups while unplugged?


Not new to me. The one in our bedroom has done this a couple of times. You got to turn it "on" and nothing. Only thing the helps is a reset or unplugging/plugging it.


----------



## qwerty

tong said:


> Might be a silly question to ask but I'm assuming you dont have recordings deleted from stability problems? I lost quite a bit as mentioned above..
> 
> How long have you had your r15 and has it had problems twice a day? I've had mine since november and didnt really have problems with it till now. I moved my r15 too just in case it's a heat thing
> 
> Probably no connection but I didnt know about the 30s slip until I read about it here a few days ago (i lurk occasionally .. since tivocommunity forum). After reading about it I tested the 30s slip a bit (on the recording that crashed on me today when I tried to actually watch it) then stopped it. Just mentioning it in case it has to do with anything. Also, I dont have many SL's configured (5 if that many).


I got mine in January. Ran pretty well until the update before 10B8. I've never noticed any recordings deleted. It's been running pretty solid for the last two or three weeks.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Ok, so my R15 in the bedroom had be running good with out any issues for a couple of weeks then last we I had to reset it and yesterday I went to delete Malcom in the Middle (because the show ended) and it desides to freeze up on me. So I waited 10 mins and nothing. It was still stuck on the GUI with the PIP window it didn't respond to any remote commands.
> 
> I had 40 SL's and had been living in harmony for weeks now. Guess it didn't want me to delete the SL link.:lol:


Ok, happened again. Went to delete the SL for That 70's show. It got out of the prioritizer and I got back to MYVOD, then nothing. No remote response. Waited 10 mins... nothing, box stop responding... rebooted... so now i'm down to 38 SL's on this box. The good thing is it didn't delete the one that 70's show that was still there in MYVOD (i was afraid it was going to).


----------



## goodwrench420

Hello all.I read allot and don't post much but have had a glitch with my R-15 that I haven't seen posted here yet so I figured I would share it.Besides the normal black screen in the mourning or the caller Id problems one of my units the other night would not let me ff, rewind,pause or anything it was just showing the channel.I reset it with the red button and then it worked fine.The next mourning the same thing.Did the reset again and tonight it was fine.I have four units all of which have the new update.Only two give me problems so I guess I'm lucky .Anyway hope this info helps the powers that be to try and improve these units.I sure wish there was a way to record the same show via sl on different channels like tivo.It sure would help with nascar being on three different networks.


----------



## carl6

"... mourning..."

Perhaps it is spelled correctly - maybe we are in mourning.

Oh, yeah - on topic - I have experienced that problem also.

Carl


----------



## cobra2225

Earl Bonovich said:


> Any other details?
> How did you get the update, and when? Are you certain you are on 10B8?
> 
> What where you doing at the time it froze?
> Or was it frozen when you came back to the unit?
> 
> What did you to check that it was frozen, and not just caught in a loop of some of non-notified wait (aka, like when it is doing a search by title, and is "working", just doesn't say it is)


yes i have 10B8
what was i doing ---watching t.v. then i tried to change to another channel--froze
what did i check----- could check anything IT WAS FROZE

the cure for the r-15 reboot -reboot-reboot
thanks DTV GOOD PRODUCT HERE. :nono:


----------



## cobra2225

ApK said:


> Complaining that it was too buggy in the first place is one thing, but you're complaining that they are frequently releasing updates to try to fix it? Umm...that's kinda what we want.


no i'm complaining about dtv sending out a reciever that wasn't ready and 
and saying will fix it later, and when you call tech support what do they tell
you to do? reboot reboot reboot. that's there fix. it's like buying a new car
and the dealer can't find out why it's using a qt.of oil a day,so they tell 
you to just keep adding oil and drive it.:lol:


----------



## Clint Lamor

cobra2225 said:


> no i'm complaining about dtv sending out a reciever that wasn't ready and
> and saying will fix it later, and when you call tech support what do they tell
> you to do? reboot reboot reboot. that's there fix. it's like buying a new car
> and the dealer can't find out why it's using a qt.of oil a day,so they tell
> you to just keep adding oil and drive it.:lol:


Sort of sounds like another giant company I know. HMMMMMM who could it be? They make OS's and Word Processors and Web Browsers. OH YA it's Microsoft


----------



## wbmccarty

cobra2225 said:


> no i'm complaining about dtv sending out a reciever that wasn't ready and and saying will fix it later, and when you call tech support what do they tell you to do? reboot reboot reboot. that's there fix.


Dude, count your blessings! If you tell them you've _already rebooted_, they'll tell you to do the dreaded Reset Everything, which deletes not only your program guide data but _all your recorded programs_. That's sorta like setting the unpaid balance on your car loan back to the sticker price. :eek2:


----------



## slappy

Hmmm.... I woke up Wednesday morning, and found my record light was on, even though nothing should have been recorded at that time. I powered up the box (10B8) and just had a black screen, so I did a reboot, and things were ok... well, except that it didn't record Conan O'Brien, due to the lockup.

Wednesday, after work, I was playing back a recorded show, and it froze up on me, so I did another reboot. I was gone for the evening then, and the DVR was set to record the American Idol finale and the Lost finale. I got back home around 11:30, and powered up my box only to find another black screen. I was able to get into the MyVOD screen, and it showed that American Idol was currently "recording" despite the fact that it had ended about an hour and a half earlier. Also, there was no sign of a new LOST on my list. 

I rebooted again, and the "recording" American Idol was gone now.

So, no season finales for me. At least LOST is available on ABC.com and iTunes.

I'm trying to be patient, but this box is starting to become a real pain. I only use a handful of SL's (probably 3 or 4 right now), so all I'm really expecting it to do is be able to record individual shows that I mark in the guide. It's failing on that front though. I've done 2 or 3 Master Resets since I've had the box. It helps for a couple days, but then it ultimately ends up business as usual again.

Is my box being extraordinarily bad? Should I try to get a replacement? Or... am I just par for the course?

Part of me is wishing I had just went with a DirecTivo... but I really want the R-15 to work.


----------



## sattec

To all 
A software download is taking place today and the purpose of it is to complete the software upgrade to all Philips R15-300 IRDs.

Download Specifics

Below is a summary of the upcoming download: 

Date Product Time Zones 

Wed 5/24 R15-300 (103F) All 

The SWDL announcements will begin at 1:18 AM Pacific, repeat every 20 minutes, and include MDU/SMATV and Commercial accounts.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

slappy said:


> Is my box being extraordinarily bad? Should I try to get a replacement? Or... am I just par for the course?


Slappy do you have both tuners connected or are you just using one? If you are using one you might want to get the second line hooked up and see if that helps (don't forget to reboot after you hook up the second sat. cable). If you do have two tuners hooked up you could try doing the Down Arrow/Record reset, which will wipe the drive clean and you will loose all your recordings/settings/SL/etc. If that doesn't help I'd have D* send you a new unit.


----------



## slappy

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Slappy do you have both tuners connected or are you just using one? If you are using one you might want to get the second line hooked up and see if that helps (don't forget to reboot after you hook up the second sat. cable). If you do have two tuners hooked up you could try doing the Down Arrow/Record reset, which will wipe the drive clean and you will loose all your recordings/settings/SL/etc. If that doesn't help I'd have D* send you a new unit.


Both tuners were hooked up back in November at the time of installation, and are functioning, so that doesn't seem to be the problem. I've done a master wipe since 10B8 was installed, and although it helps for a short time, problems still seem to be occurring.

Thanks for the help. It may be in my best interest to just call them up and see about getting a new one.

-Ryan


----------



## tong

slappy said:


> I rebooted again, and the "recording" American Idol was gone now.
> 
> So, no season finales for me. At least LOST is available on ABC.com and iTunes.
> 
> I'm trying to be patient, but this box is starting to become a real pain. I only use a handful of SL's (probably 3 or 4 right now), so all I'm really expecting it to do is be able to record individual shows that I mark in the guide. It's failing on that front though. I've done 2 or 3 Master Resets since I've had the box. It helps for a couple days, but then it ultimately ends up business as usual again.


Slappy,

I had lost shows due to the r15 freezing/showing black screens and being unbelievebly slow/unresponsive. But after more reboots they had come back.

Have you guys tried feeling how 'hot' the r15 was when it freezes? Lift it up and feel the bottom of the chassis (mine's hot) and the fan output at the back (only warm).

Earl/DTV: is there anything that could have changed in this update that can cause heating problems? Some sort of power/heat management software behaviour? I've never had a heat problem and my r15's fans appear to be working. I've better luck with it for a few days when I moved it around in my tv stand to get more ventilation (it wasnt bad to begin with), until it starting freezing again last night and now the r15 sits on the floor. I'm gonna try and get a replacement if it freezes again as I am tired of fussing with it.

My r15 is from the July 2005 batch.


----------



## Wolffpack

tong said:


> Slappy,
> 
> I had lost shows due to the r15 freezing/showing black screens and being unbelievebly slow/unresponsive. But after more reboots they had come back.
> 
> Have you guys tried feeling how 'hot' the r15 was when it freezes? Lift it up and feel the bottom of the chassis (mine's hot) and the fan output at the back (only warm).
> 
> Earl/DTV: is there anything that could have changed in this update that can cause heating problems? Some sort of power/heat management software behaviour? I've never had a heat problem and my r15's fans appear to be working. I've better luck with it for a few days when I moved it around in my tv stand to get more ventilation (it wasnt bad to begin with), until it starting freezing again last night and now the r15 sits on the floor. I'm gonna try and get a replacement if it freezes again as I am tired of fussing with it.
> 
> My r15 is from the July 2005 batch.


My drive in the R15 runs very hot to the touch. Measured it once with a laser thermometer and it was 115 on the surface of the drive.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

slappy said:


> Both tuners were hooked up back in November at the time of installation, and are functioning, so that doesn't seem to be the problem. I've done a master wipe since 10B8 was installed, and although it helps for a short time, problems still seem to be occurring.
> 
> Thanks for the help. It may be in my best interest to just call them up and see about getting a new one.
> 
> -Ryan


At this point I think it might be your best bet. Let us know what happens.


----------



## qwerty

tong said:


> Have you guys tried feeling how 'hot' the r15 was when it freezes? Lift it up and feel the bottom of the chassis (mine's hot) and the fan output at the back (only warm).


I also found mine to be running hot. I've had much better reliability since moving it on top of my entertainment center.


----------



## flynlr

ok thats 3 times in 6 days that ive come home from work and tried to power on the unit and nothing works cept for the magic red button reset missed a few recordings cause of this.. only since that last update. has this happened/.


----------



## cobra2225

Clint Lamor said:


> Sort of sounds like another giant company I know. HMMMMMM who could it be? They make OS's and Word Processors and Web Browsers. OH YA it's Microsoft


you know you may have something there,i just wonder.


----------



## TheTooleMan

I received 103F on 5-24-06 at 4:38 a.m. Had to reset the machine yesterday because it was not recording a program that was scheduled and had hung. Seemed to work fine last night, but this morning it has hung again and will not display video from recorded programs or the satellite. It is recording again, according to the scheduler and MyVOD, but I cannot stop the recording, either. I was able to change channels and see the banner but never got a picture. Finally it quit changing channels altogether. 

I'm going to force another download and see if that straightens this out. If not, I may ask for another unit or drop the service and go back to cable, because this is a real pain in the ass!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Instead of hitting the red reset button.

Pull the plug... let it sit for about 10 minutes, then plug it in.


----------



## TheTooleMan

Earl Bonovich said:


> Instead of hitting the red reset button.
> 
> Pull the plug... let it sit for about 10 minutes, then plug it in.


I pulled the plug yesterday but did not wait 10 minutes.

Now I have downloaded the software again and am recording two programs simultaneously to see if I can get the box to fail. So far so good (about 30 minutes).

These comments are getting back to DirecTV, right?


----------



## TheTooleMan

Holy crap! When did I become a mentor? Why just a couple of hours ago I was a "cool member."


----------



## qwerty

TheTooleMan said:


> Holy crap! When did I become a mentor? Why just a couple of hours ago I was a "cool member."


We had a secret meeting, and felt you were worthy!


----------



## TheTooleMan

TheTooleMan said:


> I pulled the plug yesterday but did not wait 10 minutes.
> 
> Now I have downloaded the software again and am recording two programs simultaneously to see if I can get the box to fail. So far so good (about 30 minutes).
> 
> These comments are getting back to DirecTV, right?


Last night the R15 was locked up again. Pressing the channel up/down buttons would display a banner for the next channel, but the video itself never changed. Playback from MyVOD would not start. Unplugging the unit and waiting 10 minutes cleared it up, but who knows when it'll conk out again.



One thing I noticed when I restarted the R15 is that a recording was in progress at the time it locked up. The record light was not lit until after I restarted the unit. Apparently it was not recording, either, as the duration of the program was only a few minutes long - the length of time since I restarted the unit. So maybe some recording events are locking up the unit in kind of the same way the tuner is locked when recording two programs at once - only there's no notification on the screen, etc. I'm searching for clues to pass on to those who can fix the situation.

Is anyone else experiencing this???


----------



## rbpeirce

I have my R15 on vacation in a fringe area for my local channels. It freezes regularly if signal strength drops too low to receive the channel. The only solution seems to be to reboot the device. Note that this is a weird situation that I wouldn't expect the programmers to consider. However, the receiver I replaced with the R15 didn't do this, so there doesn't seem to be any reason why the R15 should.


----------



## Dutch726

I am having the same problems as TheTooleMan. I got 103F about two weeks ago (I didn't force download) on my R15-300. Recently it has the record light on when its not recording. Won't change the video when I change the channel. It is really upsetting. This is my first experience with a DVR, and it has been quite annoying the last couple of weeks freezing and crashing. 

I have usually been hitting the red reset button, but today I unplugged it for a couple of minutes and re-plugged it in. Hopefully that helps. What else can I do to prevent freezing and crashing (besides waiting for a software update). Am I doing everything right?


----------



## TheTooleMan

I get a great signal on all my other receivers so that isn't the problem. 

I reset the unit last night and, miraculously, it hasn't died again. However, a recording from overnight will not play back and clocks in at about 17 minutes - it was a 90-minute movie.

Today I talked to the tech service department in India, who sent me to higher level support (I think they are "higher level" because they're on an upper floor of the same building). After getting nowhere with them ("I can't troubleshoot the unit if it isn't acting up"), I demanded to talk to the service cancellation department. Now I have an appointment with a senior technician tomorrow and maybe I'll get a new unit. I also got another month of my introductory rate, so I can enjoy 30 more days of frustration.

Should I ask for an R15-500?


----------



## jonaswan2

TheTooleMan said:


> I get a great signal on all my other receivers so that isn't the problem.
> 
> I reset the unit last night and, miraculously, it hasn't died again. However, a recording from overnight will not play back and clocks in at about 17 minutes - it was a 90-minute movie.
> 
> Today I talked to the tech service department in India, who sent me to higher level support (I think they are "higher level" because they're on an upper floor of the same building). After getting nowhere with them ("I can't troubleshoot the unit if it isn't acting up"), I demanded to talk to the service cancellation department. Now I have an appointment with a senior technician tomorrow and maybe I'll get a new unit. I also got another month of my introductory rate, so I can enjoy 30 more days of frustration.
> 
> Should I ask for an R15-500?


They have the same exact software, so what's the point?


----------



## Wolffpack

jonaswan2 said:


> They have the same exact software, so what's the point?


Then why do they have different version #'s and why are they released at different times?


----------



## jonaswan2

Wolffpack said:


> Then why do they have different version #'s and why are they released at different times?


You could ask the same exact question with the different versions of the D10, D11, and the H20. They have different hardware and they are produced by two completely different companies, but there are no differences in the software.

If there were, they wouldn't effect the experience. What I should have said is the -500 is no technical nor software update over the -300. That's a much better statement (I'm so vain).


----------



## Wolffpack

jonaswan2 said:


> You could ask the same exact question with the different versions of the D10, D11, and the H20. They have different hardware and they are produced by two completely different companies, but there are no differences in the software.
> 
> If there were, they wouldn't effect the experience. What I should have said is the -500 is no technical nor software update over the -300. That's a much better statement (I'm so vain).


But we're talking about the R15-300 and R15-500.

Maybe what you should have said is the software has the same functionality. There are differences in the software. You cannot take the software from a R15-300 and run it on a R15-500. Nor can you run D11 software on the H20.

The hardware is different, manufactured by different vendors. Obviously the software requires different steps to implement the same functionality. I think the original question is valid but I don't know if the -300 is more stable than the -500.

I was simply replying to you statement that "They have the same exact software, so what's the point?". They don't have the same software and don't have the same hardware, so it's a legit question. I hope someone with both the -300 and -500 has something to add here.


----------



## TheTooleMan

now that we've cleared that up...

I have not been looking at the threads about the -500. Is the current version of the software for the -500 also called 103F? That should tell us something.

I would *hope* that the -500 is _more_ stable than the -300, considering my experiences since my -300 was updated with 103F.

It should be called _"103F.U."_ or maybe _"103 FUBAR."_


----------



## wbmccarty

TheTooleMan said:


> It should be called _"103F.U."_ or maybe _"103 FUBAR."_


103*F* + 10*B*8 = *F*oo*B*ar

My own experience with 10B8 seems not unlike your experience with 103F.


----------



## techNoodle

wbmccarty said:


> 103*F* + 10*B*8 = *F*oo*B*ar
> 
> My own experience with 10B8 seems not unlike your experience with 103F.


Ergo, 10B8 and 103F are identical :lol:


----------



## syphix

Okay, this has happened TWICE, and it's VERY frustrating. I'm sure it's considered a "freeze", but I'll post it here anyway. 

It records the show (for some reason not the ENTIRE show...for example, last night it recorded 36 minutes of "Last Comic Standing"), but when trying to watch the show, I get a black screen with no ability to fast forward, pause or rewind. It simple won't play. VERY annoying, and the reason I just purchased a DSR-704 TiVo for the bedroom to push the R15 out to the basement. It's lost it's charm.


----------



## Wolffpack

syphix said:


> Okay, this has happened TWICE, and it's VERY frustrating. I'm sure it's considered a "freeze", but I'll post it here anyway.
> 
> It records the show (for some reason not the ENTIRE show...for example, last night it recorded 36 minutes of "Last Comic Standing"), but when trying to watch the show, I get a black screen with no ability to fast forward, pause or rewind. It simple won't play. VERY annoying, and the reason I just purchased a DSR-704 TiVo for the bedroom to push the R15 out to the basement. It's lost it's charm.


That's a problem I've run into and a problem reported heavily here. Is there a fix? Not yet. It's sad this still happens.

Question, did you have that show padded for start or end time?


----------



## qwerty

Did you have a storm the night it recorded?


----------



## syphix

Wolfpack: no padding.

qwerty: no storms that night (pretty good down pour on Monday night, but this happened Tuesday night).


----------



## cabanaboy1977

syphix said:


> Okay, this has happened TWICE, and it's VERY frustrating. I'm sure it's considered a "freeze", but I'll post it here anyway.
> 
> It records the show (for some reason not the ENTIRE show...for example, last night it recorded 36 minutes of "Last Comic Standing"), but when trying to watch the show, I get a black screen with no ability to fast forward, pause or rewind. It simple won't play. VERY annoying, and the reason I just purchased a DSR-704 TiVo for the bedroom to push the R15 out to the basement. It's lost it's charm.


Syphix, two things. One (if you not doing this already) leave your R15 in standby if your not using/watching it (you should have to do this but it does seem to improve reliability) and Two reset your the unit and you may get access to the program.

Normally the issue is padding or storms like Wolffpack and Qwerty said. Just thought of one other thing, try system test and see if it sees the second tuner.


----------



## ApK

Was there a poll (or even a decent consensus in threads) on whether the this update did harm or good? If not, I'll start one. If a poll shows that this update was harmful, we really ned to make a concerted effort to complain to DTV...if so, how can they say the watched the limited rollout and it 'looked good?!"

ApK


----------



## qwerty

ApK said:


> Was there a poll (or even a decent consensus in threads) on whether the this update did harm or good? If not, I'll start one. If a poll shows that this update was harmful, we really ned to make a concerted effort to complain to DTV...if so, how can they say the watched the limited rollout and it 'looked good?!"
> 
> ApK


My units stability decreased noticeably with the release before 10B8.


----------



## ApK

qwerty said:


> My units stability decreased noticeably with the release before 10B8.


The release BEFORE? So what does that mean? Is this release better or worse?


----------



## wbmccarty

cabanaboy1977 said:


> One (if you not doing this already) leave your R15 in standby if your not using/watching it (you should have to do this but it does seem to improve reliability)


This suggestion seems to have been very helpful to me. Often, I fall asleep watching a recorded program. After the end of the program, the R15 eventually returns to a screen that includes a video box. This leads the R15 to think that I'm watching live TV. Conflicts then arise between live TV and the To Do List. Apparently, such conflicts are sometimes resolved in favor of live TV and thus the To Do List items are not always processed. My incidence of partial recordings and unwanted recordings has gone way down since turning the unit off (standby mode) whenever possible.

Thanks again for the tip, CB!


----------



## ApK

That would be sad if turning the unit to standby was required to get the correct behavior. It doesn't suit the multi-room way we use it and, it's seem like another of those inferior design choices. 

Tivo doesn't HAVE a standby button, it's INTENDED to be 'on' all the time and it manages to record and change channels with it's one tuner just fine without any of these issues.

I turn my TV on and off anyway, why should I be required to turn another box off and on? It's not like the presence of video signal on the rca cables run my electric bill up. Grr!


----------



## qwerty

I can understand the logic of it. If it's "on", it has to assume you're watching the channel it's on. Instead of just switching you while you're watching something to record something else, it asks you. It's just that, IMO, the defaults are backwards. If you don't select "yes change the channel" (or fail to make a selection at the dialouge box), it doesn't record the show like you told it to in the first place. It should default to change the channel and record the show. And, don't get me started on the 5 minute thing! How long does it take to change the channel?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

wbmccarty said:


> Thanks again for the tip, CB!


NP, hopefully they will fix that at somepoint.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

ApK said:


> That would be sad if turning the unit to standby was required to get the correct behavior. It doesn't suit the multi-room way we use it and, it's seem like another of those inferior design choices.
> 
> Tivo doesn't HAVE a standby button, it's INTENDED to be 'on' all the time and it manages to record and change channels with it's one tuner just fine without any of these issues.
> 
> I turn my TV on and off anyway, why should I be required to turn another box off and on? It's not like the presence of video signal on the rca cables run my electric bill up. Grr!


I've never been able to figure what the HD TIVO does when i'm not using it. If leave it on a channel and turn off the TV and come back 5 hrs later it's always at a blankscreen. As soon as I hit a button it comes back with a channel. I'd hate for it to switch me to a blank screen if I was watching TV.


----------



## Bobman

ApK said:


> Tivo doesn't HAVE a standby button,


All the DirecTivos have a standby button.



ApK said:


> It's not like the presence of video signal on the rca cables run my electric bill up.


How about the HD continually running plus all the other electronics in the box ? Most devices I have that have a standby use much less electricity when in standby.


----------



## Clint Lamor

ApK said:


> That would be sad if turning the unit to standby was required to get the correct behavior. It doesn't suit the multi-room way we use it and, it's seem like another of those inferior design choices.
> 
> Tivo doesn't HAVE a standby button, it's INTENDED to be 'on' all the time and it manages to record and change channels with it's one tuner just fine without any of these issues.
> 
> I turn my TV on and off anyway, why should I be required to turn another box off and on? It's not like the presence of video signal on the rca cables run my electric bill up. Grr!


Well I can tell you my unit has now been on non stop for over 3 weeks and I have been watching it and using it daily while I am in Cali. I am using my Slingbox to remotely watch and control the unit. Outside of some shows recording FAR too many episodes which annoys me to no end (end of that rant) I haven't seen any odd behaviour out of the box. Now granted I am not using it as hard as I would if I where home I have watched quite a few shows with it and as I said it's not been turned off in over 3 weeks.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Bobman said:


> All the DirecTivos have a standby button.
> 
> How about the HD continually running plus all the other electronics in the box ? Most devices I have that have a standby use much less electricity when in standby.


No to mention that even though the SA's lack the button they can still be put into standby.


----------



## ApK

The HD's constantly running anyway if you have stuff to record, and the electronics, except for the video out are running full blast, doing recording, houskeeping, etc.

You DO shut down the live buffer, though, and I can hardly see that as a good thing. With Tivo, the live buffer is always going, so if happen to turn on your set and see that something good happens to be on, you can always go back to the top of the half hour and see what you just missed. If you put the R15 in standby, bye bye buffer.


----------



## ApK

Clint Lamor said:


> No to mention that even though the SA's lack the button they can still be put into standby.


Yeah, and you know darn well that that that is buried in the shutdown menus and not intended to be a regular practice. If fact, IIRC the user guide even SAYS you don't need to put it in stand by.


----------



## ApK

Clint Lamor said:


> Well I can tell you my unit has now been on non stop for over 3 weeks.


Until this last update, mine was on for months. We don't put it in standby unless there's a problem. This is how nature intended it to be. 

But since the last update we're seeing the problem now with it failing to change channels even after it displays the message for 5 extra minutes...and EVEN if we're NOT watching a tuner, but a recorded show! Grr! Hence my frustration and participation in this thread.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Bobman said:


> All the DirecTivos have a standby button.


Where is the Standby button? I only have seen the option to put it in standby in the menu.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

ApK said:


> Until this last update, mine was on for months. We don't put it in standby unless there's a problem. This is how nature intended it to be.
> 
> But since the last update we're seeing the problem now with it failing to change channels even after it displays the message for 5 extra minutes...and EVEN if we're NOT watching a tuner, but a recorded show! Grr! Hence my frustration and participation in this thread.


I agree Apk, but for now putting in standby will probably solve your missed recordings. You shouldn't have to this, but until it works correctly this is the best solution.


----------



## Clint Lamor

ApK said:


> Yeah, and you know darn well that that that is buried in the shutdown menus and not intended to be a regular practice. If fact, IIRC the user guide even SAYS you don't need to put it in stand by.


I don't deny that one bit I was just stating it can be done.


----------



## Clint Lamor

ApK said:


> Until this last update, mine was on for months. We don't put it in standby unless there's a problem. This is how nature intended it to be.
> 
> But since the last update we're seeing the problem now with it failing to change channels even after it displays the message for 5 extra minutes...and EVEN if we're NOT watching a tuner, but a recorded show! Grr! Hence my frustration and participation in this thread.


I honestly cannot say if mine is more or less stable and stand behind that statement 100%. As I said I have been gone, so while yes I am using my box every night I am not using it as hard as I normally would.


----------



## Wolffpack

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I've never been able to figure what the HD TIVO does when i'm not using it. If leave it on a channel and turn off the TV and come back 5 hrs later it's always at a blankscreen. As soon as I hit a button it comes back with a channel. I'd hate for it to switch me to a blank screen if I was watching TV.


That typically happens when it switches to a channel for showcases or guide download info. It will not do that if it thinks you're watching, plus it will ask first.


----------



## Wolffpack

Bobman said:


> All the DirecTivos have a standby button.


No Tivo or DTivo remote has a stand by button. There is a stand by button on the receiver itself and stand by is available via the menu. None of my DTivo units are EVER placed in stand by and they don't require daily resets. In fact one of my DTivos have been running with a reset for 68 days right now.



Bobman said:


> How about the HD continually running plus all the other electronics in the box ? Most devices I have that have a standby use much less electricity when in standby.


In standby the hard drive remains running and the electronics remain running. There's no electricity savings by placing the unit in stand by.


----------



## wbmccarty

Clint Lamor said:


> I honestly cannot say if mine is more or less stable and stand behind that statement 100%.


I suspect that placing the unit in standby is more helpful to those having only one active tuner. An R15 having two active tuners can more often work around a conflict with live TV.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Mine just goes into StandBy.... as the TV I have it hooked up to (in my primary usage area) correctly responds to the OFF button.

So I hit OFF to turn the TV off, and the R15 also goes to standby automatically.


The only think StandBy does (with regards to the box), is tells the R15... I am done watching. You don't have to wait for 4 hours of inactive remote signals to do what ever you want to do.


----------



## Clint Lamor

wbmccarty said:


> I suspect that placing the unit in standby is more helpful to those having only one active tuner. An R15 having two active tuners can more often work around a conflict with live TV.


I only have one active right now. When I moved they weren't able to (or to lazy to take your pick) install a second run to my room where I have the R15. I bought a stacker off ebay but I haven't been home since it arrived to install it.


----------



## wbmccarty

Clint Lamor said:


> I only have one active right now.


Interesting! Do I correctly recall that you do have at least a few SLs and that you experience relatively few problems with partial or missed recordings?


----------



## Clint Lamor

wbmccarty said:


> Interesting! Do I correctly recall that you do have at least a few SLs and that you experience relatively few problems with partial or missed recordings?


I honestly only seem to have one that causes me issues with partials and it only EVER happens on the monday (supposed to be) First Run show and thats Smallville. I have 31 SL's right now since I deleted some that the shows where cancelled, I need to add a couple and remove a couple more that I know aren't on any longer. I do have many issues with all the extra recordings though and this does bother me.


----------



## wbmccarty

Okay, your information seems to contradict my hypothesis that partial and missed recordings often relate to conflicts between live TV and To Do List entries. I myself have only about 20 SLs. So, since you have a single active tuner, you'd seem to have _more_ potential for conflict than I do.

I suppose the hypothesis could be fine-tuned by taking account of the maximum number of daily hours associated with SLs, across a typical week. But, it seems prohibitively cumbersome to obtain the necessary data, even just the data related to my own configuration. 

The cause(s) of partial and missed recordings and their relationship, if any, to use of standby mode will have to remain a mystery for now.


----------



## ApK

wbmccarty said:


> An R15 having two active tuners can more often work around a conflict with live TV.


But the implication there is 'the problems are reduced if you only use half the capabilities of the device. Sure, the R15 has two tuners...you didn't expect to be able to USE them both, did you?' Grr, again.

In other words, heavy users will keep two tuners busy a lot of the time. That's why we like having to tuners, so those of us with two tuners may have conflicts as much, or more than those with one tuner.


----------



## Clint Lamor

wbmccarty said:


> Okay, your information seems to contradict my hypothesis that partial and missed recordings often relate to conflicts between live TV and To Do List entries. I myself have only about 20 SLs. So, since you have a single active tuner, you'd seem to have _more_ potential for conflict than I do.
> 
> I suppose the hypothesis could be fine-tuned by taking account of the maximum number of daily hours associated with SLs, across a typical week. But, it seems prohibitively cumbersome to obtain the necessary data, even just the data related to my own configuration.
> 
> The cause(s) of partial and missed recordings and their relationship, if any, to use of standby mode will have to remain a mystery for now.


Well I don't know if this data is of any use to anyone BUT I will tell you all anyway.

1. First time I noticed that Smallville was short I got 15 mins of a show, later I actually realized that I had 15 minutes of another show.

2. Next time I saw that Smallville was short I only got about 5 minutes of it, I had no other shows being recorded.

3. I do recall I had a partial of My Name Is Earl once but I don't know what was going on.

I have a personal opinion and this is JUST MY opinion that many of these issues have to do with the fact that if you cancel a show it will automatically start recording a show that was stopped because of conflict. I.E. you record Show A - Show B - Show C, C has Priority 1 - B 2 and A 3. So A gets skipped now all the sudden for some unknown reason the box decides to can C part of the way through and the logic in it says HEY the tuner if free lets grab A now. I almost wonder if it forgets (man am I opening a can or worms with this statement) that it's actually recording something and just switches to the other channel and starts a recording.


----------



## wbmccarty

ApK said:


> But the implication there is 'the problems are reduced if you only use half the capabilities of the device.


My hypothesis worked opposite to this. The conflicts I had in mind would occur in a two-tuner setup only when live TV is active and the To Do List contains two concurrent candidate programs. In a one-tuner setup, all that's needed is live TV and one candidate program in the To Do List. That could happen any time the To Do List contains at least one entry, which is a pretty common event. 

But, Clint's experience does not seem consistent with my hypothesis. So, it's dead.


----------



## wbmccarty

Clint Lamor said:


> I have a personal opinion and this is JUST MY opinion that many of these issues have to do with the fact that if you cancel a show it will automatically start recording a show that was stopped because of conflict.


I think that I have occasionally seen exactly the behavior you describe. But, I don't often cancel a show, especially one that's in progress. So, this hypothesis doesn't seem to explain the majority of problems I've seen or why I see far fewer problems when I use standby as much as possible.

I do often specify a program that conflicts with an SL, which cancels the related instance of the SL. If you could work that into the hypothesis, you might explain more of the problems I've seen. But, I don't see how even the modified hypothesis might account for the "standby factor."

It would be interesting to have a more complete account of the experience sof those helped, and not helped, by the use of standby mode.


----------



## syphix

It did it again...It recorded 27 minutes of a 30 minute program. This time, I reset the R15 (by using the red button), and the show disappeared...not even listed in the programs in MyVOD. Damn, this is getting frustrating!!

My "new" DSR-704 TiVo can't get here soon enough...


----------



## syphix

%*$#(#&!!!! IT F'D UP AGAIN!!! Tonight on "Windfall", it starts recording just fine. I start watching about 10 minutes late, and it's working just fine. I hit PAUSE, and it stops recording the show, stopping at about 17 minutes. I exit the show quickly to set it up to record the remaining 43 minutes, and it LOCKS UP!! This peice of SH*T!! I don't even know why I'm keeping it!!

It's moving out of the bedroom and into "testing" mode once the TiVo arrives. ARRGGH!!


----------



## Bobman

ApK said:


> With Tivo


How about comparing apples to apples and stop comparing a standalone TiVo to a DirecTV R-15 ?

Compare a DirecTivo R-10 to a DirecTv Plus R-10 and they both operate the same. Putting either in standby loses the buffer and both have a standby button.


----------



## ApK

I think I'll go ahead and compare one dvr I can choose to use with my system against another dvr I can choose to use with my system, but thanks so much for your opinion.

Just because the R10 and the R15 have the same stupid design choice implemented in them doesn't mean they are the only DVRs you should consider if you want something that works.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

syphix said:


> %*$#(#&!!!! IT F'D UP AGAIN!!! Tonight on "Windfall", it starts recording just fine. I start watching about 10 minutes late, and it's working just fine. I hit PAUSE, and it stops recording the show, stopping at about 17 minutes. I exit the show quickly to set it up to record the remaining 43 minutes, and it LOCKS UP!! This peice of SH*T!! I don't even know why I'm keeping it!!
> 
> It's moving out of the bedroom and into "testing" mode once the TiVo arrives. ARRGGH!!


When you do move it... I highly recommend doing a RESET ALL on the unit.
Something isn't right with your system.

I have two R15, recording on average about 30 programs a week between them.
And of those that I have watched, not a single one has experienced the problem you are having.

I know the problem exists, it has been reported a couple times... but it isn't a widespread issue... so when you do move, please do attempt the RESET ALL and see if the system start to operate as it should.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

IMHO, you can compare some of what is in an SA-TiVo.... it just has to be put in the correct context. 

Ultimately: IMHO.... These are DVRs a technology for us to access the programming. They are not the "Holy Grail" they are a tool for us to enjoy the entertainment from the provider.

An SA TiVo is still a viable option for a DirecTV customer (and has been since the Day TiVo was released)... the argument is just as valid as someone comparing a Dual Tuner SA TiVo to a DirecTivo


----------



## syphix

Earl Bonovich said:


> When you do move it... I highly recommend doing a RESET ALL on the unit.
> Something isn't right with your system.
> 
> I have two R15, recording on average about 30 programs a week between them.
> And of those that I have watched, not a single one has experienced the problem you are having.
> 
> I know the problem exists, it has been reported a couple times... but it isn't a widespread issue... so when you do move, please do attempt the RESET ALL and see if the system start to operate as it should.


Yeah, I'm starting to think that it's flakey due to something, too. I'll definately do a RESET ALL on Monday when the TiVo arrives. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## carl6

Bobman said:


> How about comparing apples to apples and stop comparing a standalone TiVo to a DirecTV R-15 ?
> 
> Compare a DirecTivo R-10 to a DirecTv Plus R-10 and they both operate the same. Putting either in standby loses the buffer and both have a standby button.


Actually, the DirecTV Plus DVR is the R15.

I don't recall if the R10 has a standby button on it or not, but it does not have one on the remote, and the remote is not designed to automatically put the R10 into standby when you turn the TV off, while the R15 remote is designed that way. So unless you go out of your way with the R15, you do put it in standby everytime you turn the tv off.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Clint Lamor said:


> I have a personal opinion and this is JUST MY opinion that many of these issues have to do with the fact that if you cancel a show it will automatically start recording a show that was stopped because of conflict. I.E. you record Show A - Show B - Show C, C has Priority 1 - B 2 and A 3. So A gets skipped now all the sudden for some unknown reason the box decides to can C part of the way through and the logic in it says HEY the tuner if free lets grab A now. I almost wonder if it forgets (man am I opening a can or worms with this statement) that it's actually recording something and just switches to the other channel and starts a recording.


That's exactly what I think is happening. Something in the SL logic makes the R15 think it's ok to grab A. I'm can't recall when this happened but if I had to bet on it I would assume that it was after moving things around in the prioritizer. Maybe there is a leftover bit of info that after 5 mins it changes over to the other program.

The reason I think single tuner R15 messup is due to the "live" logic. The R15 know you have one tuner it sometimes forgets and tunes you to "live" TV or thinks that it can use the other tuner.


----------



## qwerty

Maybe it has something to do with the frequency of the R15 "checking" the "To Do" list?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

qwerty said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the frequency of the R15 "checking" the "To Do" list?


Could be, but I also think it's linked to the 5 min message too. Everytime it's happened to me it's been 5 mins of a program or 35 mins of a program and then 25 mins of another. It's almost like it thinks it's giving you the message do you want to change the channel in 5 mins and then does.


----------



## ad301

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have two R15, recording on average about 30 programs a week between them.


You average about 2 to 3 programs per day per machine?


----------



## Bobman

ApK said:


> I think I'll go ahead and compare one dvr I can choose


Sure you can but it just makes you sound like a newbie IMO. I myself now will compare the workings and sound quality of a cassette tape deck and a dvd recorder because they are both on my system. They both record music, play music and connect to my stereo.


----------



## Bobman

carl6 said:


> you do put it in standby everytime you turn the tv off.


Not on mine. Not sure what your doing but when I turn the TV off, just the TV goes off. You can turn either just the TV off, R-15 off or both with the R-15. A nice feature that the DirecTivos dont have.


----------



## Wolffpack

Bobman said:


> Sure you can but it just makes you sound like a newbie IMO. I myself now will compare the workings and sound quality of a cassette tape deck and a dvd recorder because they are both on my system. They both record music, play music and connect to my stereo.


That's carrying it a bit far. I can see comparing any DVR to another DVR, you're example would allow comparing any sound recording device with any other sound recording device.


----------



## Wolffpack

Bobman said:


> Not on mine. Not sure what your doing but when I turn the TV off, just the TV goes off. You can turn either just the TV off, R-15 off or both with the R-15. A nice feature that the DirecTivos dont have.


Maybe because DTivos don't require being put in StandBy to work properly.....or I guess work better.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

ad301 said:


> You average about 2 to 3 programs per day per machine?


Actually... yes.

On my one test system, I have 4 of the popular DayTime Soaps recording.
(I have been testing those for recording reliability for the last two or so releases)

Mix in the Dukes and Mythbusters

On the actually "usage" system, there is at least 2 or three shows that record ever day. (Evening News, Oprah, Jerry Springer) (The last one is because my brother-in-law was a guest in the front row and we are trying to catch the episdoes)

My other "TiVos" in the house are constantly recording stuff (Jimmie Neutron, Fairly Godparents, Spongbob.... and a slew of misc shows so I always have something on the DVRs to watch)

Pretty much at any given time, one of my 5 DVRs is usually recording something...


----------



## ApK

Bobman said:


> Sure you can but it just makes you sound like a newbie IMO. I myself now will compare the workings and sound quality of a cassette tape deck and a dvd recorder because they are both on my system. They both record music, play music and connect to my stereo.


Thanks again for your opinion.

I'm sure any forum readers who want to get a DVR and who may be trying to decide whether to add an R15 to their system or instead get an SA tivo will realize, thanks to your logical and reasoned opinions, what FOOLS they are for thinking of comparing the two.
:nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The debate between the R15, TiVo, and any other Else where.....

Take it either to the General forum, or the Watercooler....

Please

:backtotop


----------



## ad301

Earl, I'd say it's no wonder that you seem to experience less problems than a lot of others here. At only 2 to 3 programs per day, with few conflicts (I'm guessing) and no auto-records (again I'm guessing), you're far less likely to run into many of the problems regularly reported on this forum. Not busting your chops, just an observation....


----------



## ApK

Earl Bonovich said:


> The debate between the R15, TiVo, and any other Else where.....
> 
> Take it either to the General forum, or the Watercooler....
> 
> Please
> 
> :backtotop


For the record, we are NOT debating between the R15 and the Tivo, we're arguing about whether there should be a debate.

OK, I'll stop now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

ad301 said:


> Earl, I'd say it's no wonder that you seem to experience less problems than a lot of others here. At only 2 to 3 programs per day, with few conflicts (I'm guessing) and no auto-records (again I'm guessing), you're far less likely to run into many of the problems regularly reported on this forum. Not busting your chops, just an observation....


I have over 20 different programs in the SL priortizer.
It it is just that some of those shows are only weekly programs.

I have on average 2 or 3 shows that record DAILY


----------



## ad301

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have over 20 different programs in the SL priortizer.
> It it is just that some of those shows are only weekly programs.
> 
> I have on average 2 or 3 shows that record DAILY


That, in my opinion, is a low number. Let's face it, if the r15 couldn't handle 2 or 3 shows per day, they might as well just scrap the thing and start over.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I am sure it could handle more (and I know it does... as I have tested it with about 15 shows that where on ever day)... but on a regular basis....at least out of the shows I watch... not a lot of them are daily records...

But that is my viewing habits...

Ultimately, it shouldn't matter... It should work if the show is on 3 times a day 7 days a week, or is only on once a month.


----------



## carl6

ad301 said:


> That, in my opinion, is a low number. Let's face it, if the r15 couldn't handle 2 or 3 shows per day, they might as well just scrap the thing and start over.


Well, typically I record 2 shows a day, and sometimes three. Rarely more than that.

Keep in mind, the regular users of this forum are probably not reflective of the "average" or "typical" DirecTV customer. It would be very interesting to see the statistics from their call centers, and also from whatever data the R15 might report back via phone.

Carl


----------



## ad301

I just hope to God that the developers haven't taken the attitude that 2 or 3 shows a day is about what the average users needs to record. This thing has so many limits, 100/50/25 etc, it's really a shame. To me, 2 shows a day is really an under-utilization of the whole DVR concept. YMMV.


----------



## wbmccarty

Is there anyone here how regularly records, say, 10 programs a day and is happy with the R15's reliability? It never occurred to me that anyone might configure the unit to record as few as 2-3 programs per day. During most of my life, disk space has been scarce and unoccupied disk space has been considered a moral breach.


----------



## qwerty

wbmccarty said:


> Is there anyone here how regularly records, say, 10 programs a day and is happy with the R15's reliability? It never occurred to me that anyone might configure the unit to record as few as 2-3 programs per day. During most of my life, disk space has been scarce and unoccupied disk space has been considered a moral breach.


Sir (Ma'am), put the remote down and step away from the couch!


----------



## ApK

qwerty said:


> Sir (Ma'am), put the remote down and step away from the couch!


But, see, you're missing the point! With a DVR, we can get out of the house and away from the TV and let the DVR record bunches of stuff, then when we DO spend some time in front of the TV, we spend LESS time because...

Oh, who am I kidding. We're couch potatoes.

ApK


----------



## wbmccarty

ApK said:


> Oh, who am I kidding. We're couch potatoes.


But, with a full hard drive, we're _elite_ couch potatoes who watch only the _creme de la creme_ of TV.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

wbmccarty said:


> Is there anyone here how regularly records, say, 10 programs a day and is happy with the R15's reliability? It never occurred to me that anyone might configure the unit to record as few as 2-3 programs per day. During most of my life, disk space has been scarce and unoccupied disk space has been considered a moral breach.


I've got about 6 or more a day. With Simpons and Southpark on almost everyday and reruns/first run of normal shows. Stablity is usally ok untill I have to go into the prioritizor and move/change/add a SL.


----------



## wbmccarty

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I've got about 6 or more a day. With Simpons and Southpark on almost everyday and reruns/first run of normal shows. Stablity is usally ok untill I have to go into the prioritizor and move/change/add a SL.


Interesting! I guess that we can conclude that the R15 has some special affinity with the Simpsons or Southpark, such that it better behaves itself after having recorded these shows. I can offer no better explanation. :eek2:


----------



## Calebrot

Yesterday I tried to pause and it would pause for about 5 minutes and then start on its own, and then subsequent pauses would not work. I had to sit there and back up over and over again just to keep it in the same spot. Then it wouldn't rewind or fast forward. This happened on multiple live shows not just one. Before I went to bed I pulled the plug and now everything seems OK, but it sure was a PITA yesterday.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

wbmccarty said:


> Interesting! I guess that we can conclude that the R15 has some special affinity with the Simpsons or Southpark, such that it better behaves itself after having recorded these shows. I can offer no better explanation. :eek2:


LOL


----------



## Bobman

wbmccarty said:


> Is there anyone here how regularly records, say, 10 programs a day and is happy with the R15's reliability?


I record at least that many (6am & 6pm news, (2) peoples court, (2) judge judy, whats happening, Dr Know, manual for playboy movie at 11pm, etc...) and the reliability is getting better. It still needs work but I get many less dupes since the R-15s release.  Mythbusters is about the worst for dups along with anything on E.

The down side  is that it still lock ups the same places it always did, it still takes two clicks to use the guide, the limits 50/100 are still there.


----------



## Wolffpack

Bobman said:


> The down side  is ... it still takes two clicks to use the guide, the limits 50/100 are still there.


I just don't understand those issues. How many people select some other guide than ALL CHANNELS and how often? Cripe, press GUIDE and get the guide. If someone wants something else, let them press the YELLOW/BLUE friggen buttons to get an option list. 99% of the time the user wants just the guide. Why make everyone press the button twice for the 1% of the folks that want to pick some other guide?

As far as the limits go.....I'll bet those are there for quite a long time. I think those are more performance limits than just table limits.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> As far as the limits go.....I'll bet those are there for quite a long time. I think those are more performance limits than just table limits.


I just can't wrap my head around that (I'm not disagreeing with you). How can a new DVR that is faster and have more processing power be limited on performance in an area that other DVR's have down pat? I'm wondering what they did to all that extra process speed? Did they put it all towards the active features of the unit? I think that might make sense. I wonder if they turned all the active functions off and took of the limits off if we would would have a normal working DVR? Just a thought.


----------



## Bobman

cabanaboy1977 said:


> IHow can a new DVR that is faster and have more processing power be limited on performance


I think the software needs to be tweaked and/or they are trying to do too much with the R-15. Its very unresponsive to do just about anything with overly long pauses at times. Over 6 months and still no showcases, no VOD or any use of the extra 60 gigs.

I am starting to agree with others and dont think the limits will ever be increased.


----------



## ApK

Wolffpack said:


> I just don't understand those issues. How many people select some other guide than ALL CHANNELS and how often?


I must say, while I was a bit confused that there was no one click guide access, it's not one of the things that bothers me. Maybe I'm just so used to either double clicking on a mouse or double pressing the "Tivo" button to get to the play list that it started to seem the natural way to do things.
Let's just say that if they add a one-button guide access before fixing the five-minute issue, I'll be REALLY ticked at their priorities.


----------



## ApK

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I just can't wrap my head around that (I'm not disagreeing with you). How can a new DVR that is faster and have more processing power be limited on performance in an area that other DVR's have down pat?


It's called 'bloatware.'
Or maybe just bad software design.


----------



## walters

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I just can't wrap my head around that (I'm not disagreeing with you). How can a new DVR that is faster and have more processing power be limited on performance in an area that other DVR's have down pat?


Two different people will come up with radically different architectures and algorithms to accomplish the same task. I continue to be amazed at what TiVo accomplished with a 54 MHz processor and 16MB of RAM (or only about 30% faster and double the memory for the Series 1 DTiVo).


----------



## Bodi

goodwrench420 said:


> Hello all.I read allot and don't post much but have had a glitch with my R-15 that I haven't seen posted here yet so I figured I would share it.Besides the normal black screen in the mourning or the caller Id problems one of my units the other night would not let me ff, rewind,pause or anything it was just showing the channel.I reset it with the red button and then it worked fine.The next mourning the same thing.Did the reset again and tonight it was fine.I have four units all of which have the new update.Only two give me problems so I guess I'm lucky .Anyway hope this info helps the powers that be to try and improve these units.I sure wish there was a way to record the same show via sl on different channels like tivo.It sure would help with nascar being on three different networks.


I know exactly what you mean. It's a pain to have to go in and manually set the NASCAR stuff evey week.


----------



## Calebrot

My caller ID worked fine until I maxed it out at the 24 allowed. I went in and deleted all 24, and now it has stopped working altogether.


----------



## Bodi

We bought our R15 from Best Buy at the beginnning of May. It worked fine for a while then we started having the problems. We've had about evey problem mentioned on this thread. We reached the point where we were having to reset the unit at least once a day, even after reformatting the hard drive. They sent us a new (actually refurbished) R15 unit. We plugged it in Tuesday evening. We had to reset it Thursday, Friday, and this morning. They are sending us another unit. We chose to go with the TIVO this time considering we got 2 R15 units that continue to hang up. If they ever get the firmware issues straightened out we will try the R15 again. We have always had great customer support from D* and chose the R15 because we wanted to support them.


----------



## Malibu13

Bodi, Welcome to DBSTalk. 

Sorry you had the problems that most here, have. Fixes are coming, (not that this hasn't been said enough already) that will hopefully eliminate *some* of the issues.


----------

